# 1995 HB PICKUP idle problem



## adriandel88 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello all.

I have a 220,000 mile 1995 4 cyl/5speed manual trans Pickup truck and im having trouuble with the idle speed. About a month ago, my trucks idle speed ranged between 700-900. But after a 6 hour drive from houston the speed went up to 1500. i changed the O2 sensor and the temp sensor and had no results. Also i adjusted the idle speed screw under the filter but it wnt down to 1200. i also checked the spark plugs and the gas and air filters and still no good results.
Do you have any more ideas on how to fix this??

Thank you


----------

